# Prestigious grading for bass guitar (ABRSM > Rockschool)



## jonajon91 (Feb 7, 2014)

I have been thinking for a while that I would like something official to show for my bass playing so I went to my local music shop and picked up a copy of Rockschool grade 8 bass. To be honest the whole book is a joke, there is a huge range of difficulties and nothing that I would have to spend hours on. I was wondering if any more respected boards did grades for bass guitar. (I have grade 6 'cello and grade 5 theory both with ABRSM)
Id imagine there are grades for classical guitar, but i'm skeptical about bass. Surely Rockschool can't be the most Prestigious grade I can get?


----------



## Repner (Feb 8, 2014)

I passed Grade 5 Rockschool guitar when I had very little talent at all. I didn't even have any theory knowledge or ear training and I still got through those sections of the exam. Look at RGT instead.

http://www.rgt.org/exams/bass-guitar.php


----------

